# Bulking smoothies, what's your favourite?



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Just purchased a blender, which was a long overdue thing, and it's time to get some liquid calories in as they're easy. At the moment I'm physically struggling to eat more without shakes my diet is around 2.5k calories but I'm trying to aim for 4-5k+. I've just ordered bbw mass gain which is 1.1k calories per serving and I was thinking of splitting that into two and adding it into my smoothie. So what are your favourite recipes? I've got mp instant oats, bbw mass gain, Maltodextrin and mp impact whey to add to the smoothies if needs be.


----------



## Levifoster (Jun 17, 2013)

i dont have any recipes but if you want more cals id throw in something like peanut butter, evoo, bananas along with your oats and matlo.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah I've started adding peanut butter to my shakes. Maltodextrin I only have in my post workout shake. I need to eat bananas, been lazy over the last week as I've started getting he flu.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a good base

Whole Milk

Oats

Peanut butter

Fruit

You can mix it up with roasted almond butters, casher butter, peanut butter, coconut oil, olive oil, flax oil etc

Fruit wise, frozen blueberries, raspberries, strawberries or banana pieces

Use ground oats it's easier

Quark or Greek yogurt is another great addition


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice one, I did think of chucking in Greek yogurt. Can't wait to start blending different flavors!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Pretty sure blenders don't make smoothies


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

400-500g fruit yogurt

500-600g cottage cheese or quark

Water/ice to thin if needed

Double cream to boost the calories


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

An ace shake, although not a smoothie as no fruit in it, but chocolate or vanilla whey, quark, coconut milk, scoop of oats and a scoop of rice crispies. Adjust to suit marcos, tastes amazing! :drool:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

dreco said:


> Just purchased a blender, which was a long overdue thing, and it's time to get some liquid calories in as they're easy. At the moment I'm physically struggling to eat more without shakes my diet is around 2.5k calories but I'm trying to aim for 4-5k+. I've just ordered bbw mass gain which is 1.1k calories per serving and I was thinking of splitting that into two and adding it into my smoothie. So what are your favourite recipes? I've got mp instant oats, bbw mass gain, Maltodextrin and mp impact whey to add to the smoothies if needs be.


BBW massgain contains the same ingredients you have purchased - malto, oats and whey. Save yourself some money next time.

Like others have suggested add peanut butter, evoo, yogurt, fruit. I add ice cream too. Just play around with different ingredients to make it interesting and tasty.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

80g Oats (blitzed in blender)

Two scoops TPW BLUBERRY whey

Two tbs olive oil

Two tbs yogurt

Handful frozen blueberries

Make up to a pint with whole milk

Blitz in blender

Lovely


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Some nice sounding recipes in here guys, will experiment plenty when blender arrives!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

dreco said:


> Some nice sounding recipes in here guys, will experiment plenty when blender arrives!


Buy a hand blender from £5 from Tesco and blend in the protein shaker, saves time in the morning, no washing up required.


----------



## Trebz (Jul 31, 2013)

My breakfast shake before leaving for work, taken at 06:30AM

100g Blended, cheap, ASDA oats. (Blended into flour consistency)

50 - 100g My Protein Peanut Butter (Smooth)

25g My Protein Impact Whey Protein

1 Banana

3/4 pint whole milk

5g Creatine

2 heaped tablespoons Nesquik powder

Last time I checked it was 1600 calories or so. Maybe 1800.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

dreco said:


> Yeah I've started adding peanut butter to my shakes. Maltodextrin I only have in my post workout shake. I need to eat bananas, been lazy over the last week as I've started getting he flu.


Here's a tip for you, when making your smoothie use frozen bananas it makes your shake similar to MacDonalds shake also it chills your shake down. I use choc whey, 2 frozen bananas, fine oats, yogurt, peanut butter and milk.. LOVE IT!


----------

